# Fructose Pump



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We've always just used pacer pumps with 5.5 horse engines. Can get it at any hardware or fleet store. I can fill twice as many feeders as a dadant pump in any given time period.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

babybee, does the pacer pump gives you the ability to stop and go from feeder to feeder?. I am also looking for an alternative to the expensive dadant pumps.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a 3" trash pump from Harbor Freight for 300.00. I had to buy some equipment to make it work with a standard garden hose, but it fills a two gallon feeder in less than 30 seconds. I mean that sucker moves!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

MichaBees said:


> babybee, does the pacer pump gives you the ability to stop and go from feeder to feeder?. I am also looking for an alternative to the expensive dadant pumps.


I have a Dadant pump.
This is how it works when you stop pumping syrup. It has a "T" in the supply line that pumps the syrup back into the syrup tank. I suppose you could put a pressure relief valve in the line. But, valves can get sticky and cause problems later.
BTW: flush out the pump and fill it with mineral oil for storage. The Dadant pump has a 3/4" pipe rizer for that purpose.
Good luck


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

We use a diaphram type chemical pump... owrks greeat, they run about 500 bucks and run on 12 volts..... they will even pump room temp honey


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Michabees, yes you can go from feeder to feeder. We use a diesel nozzle and 1.5 inch hose. I would doubt it takes 5 seconds to fill a feeder. I will say that you have to run the engine at a slow idle. We also use the pacer pumps for filling our totes on our trucks from our large tanks. For that we use a 2 inch discharge. I should say that we thin our syrup 25 percent. To fill my truck with 1200 gallons it take about 15 mins


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I just blew up another gas trash pump an hour ago. Crankshaft bearing went out.This is the second Duromax (cheap china pump) I have gone through.This one almost made it through a tanker load.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

This is a pump I build 5.5 Honda 6to1 direct drive to a bronze gear it you build it right it will last. The first I built is over 15 years old


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Honda motor+ bronze gear pump looks bulletproof.
After my junk China pump crapped out yesterday I rigged up an old Kelley bronze honey pump and was back in business. Should have done that to begin with.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

davidsbees said:


> This is a pump I build 5.5 Honda 6to1 direct drive to a bronze gear it you build it right it will last. The first I built is over 15 years old
> View attachment 7658
> View attachment 7659


You direct connect doesnt overspeed your pump head?

I had mine direct connect with a coupler but the pump was litterally screaming so I hooked it up using a 2 to 4 inch pulley. I like your safety cage. I been thinking about putting something similar on mine.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

From what I understand its not a direct coupler but a gear reducer.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Honda GX160-HX2 3/4" Shaft with 6 to 1 Gear Reduction would bring typical 3600 RPM engine speed down to 600 RPM.

[URL]http://www.helmuthrepair.com/products/Honda-GX160%252dHX2-3%7B47%7D4%22-Shaft-6-to-1-Gear-Reduction-5.5-HP-Engine.html[/URL]


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

sotera md 400 well work fine for lower volumes (wouldn't want one for a tanker) 450 on ebay all day long. easy to clean. 12 volt or 110...


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a 1inch gear pump half throttle is the sweet spot for pumping with two 3/4 75' hoses going. the pressure relief is set to 65 lbs.












with 6:1 reduction it can do some damage with out a guard.


----------

